# Up close and personal!



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Couple more clips for the fellow Snow Goosers. Love how them birds literally tip upside down!


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

Good stuff. :strapped:


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Looking forward to some more of this here real soon, eh Slingshot! :bop: :bop: :bop:


----------



## Snowline (Apr 6, 2012)

Thats the way to do it :thumb:


----------



## Slingshot (Mar 5, 2013)

Its hunts like that general that keep us coming back! :sniper:


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

Slingshot said:


> Its hunts like that general that keep us coming back! :sniper:


X2  :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------

